

Ask HN: What should I do? - stasy

I&#x27;ve been making a game for iOS and have recently made some pretty good progress. After I release this game, I&#x27;m going to start working on a social app which I have been planning for about 6 months on sketches and notebooks.<p>There is an app that has a similar purpose to the social app I&#x27;ve been wanting to make, although they don&#x27;t seem to make it that good and it seems a bit cluttered. Theirs has recently made #50 in the category as well.<p>I would like to work full time but being 16, I&#x27;ve got a lot of things to do for school right now.<p>What do you think I should do? Keep working on the game? Ditch the game and work on the social app? Or focus on something else for the social app?<p>Thanks
======
tokenrove
Try to release the game before moving on to the social app. If there's one
thing I regret from your age (and later), it was not making shipping my
priority.

~~~
robbiea
Agreed. Ship it for the sake of shipping it and using it as a portfolio piece.
I remember one app in particular that I spent a LOT of time on including
meetings with others, etc and I never launched it. It still makes me mad and
haunts me.

So if you're close to launching the first app, launch it for the sake of
launching it and seeing a project all the way through.

------
gregcohn
There's a lot of value in the follow-through from shipping. I don't want to
make too many assumptions based on your age, but if it's your goal to get
better at this, I'd encourage you to release, learn, and iterate before you
shift your focus to something else. See if you can make it successful; if you
can't, have a better reason that "I gave up", and you'll be the wiser for it.

------
JSeymourATL
Which project is grabbing the majority of your psychic bandwidth and gives you
the most energy? Which one represents the greater intellectual challenge?

------
chibuk
Ship it and break it best way to go :)

